# First look! Matte Black Model 3 driving!



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

I cannot help myself finding new videos of the Model 3 on the net. Here's to all Matte Black fans. Enjoy!






Jaspal.


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

Jaaspal said:


> Hello Members,
> I cannot help myself finding new videos of the Model 3 on the net. Here's to all Matte Black fans. Enjoy!
> Jaspal.


I thought it looked awesome at the reveal. However, when I found out the cons vs pros I changed my mind for my choice. For more info see our thread on Matte Paint
http://teslaownersonline.com/threads/matte-paint.66/


----------



## Thalass (Apr 10, 2016)

I voted blue, but would much prefer a dark green metallic paint.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> I thought it looked awesome at the reveal. However, when I found out the cons vs pros I changed my mind for my choice. For more info see our thread on Matte Paint
> http://teslaownersonline.com/threads/matte-paint.66/


Wow you actually made me change my mind a little bit. Ii was thinking now that I might go with the gray color and end up getting the rims blacked out. or actually go for the glossy black look.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Thalass said:


> I voted blue, but would much prefer a dark green metallic paint.


I don't think they will have a dark green available as an option. But there might be hope, if it is demanded enough. 
Black Matte was an experiment Elon Musk was trying out to see if there was any hype for a matte paint job. According to his twitter he will make Matte black an option at launch. So what I'm trying to say is just bombard Elon musk and his engineers with your choice haha.


----------

